# Alf



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

Animal extremists vandalized a New Jersey quail farm and sealed the fate of thousands of pen-raised birds who were forced into the night without food, water or shelter.


Members of the Animal Liberation Front, labeled by the FBI as a domestic terror group and one of the most active extremist elements in the country, issued an Internet message announcing its involvement in damaging Griggstown Quail Farm on Dec. 18. The message explained how activists clipped through the fence, cut the canopy covering three pens and flushed about 250 quail, pheasants and partridges.


The activistsâ actions resulted in the death of all of the âfreedâ domesticated fowl. The birds scrambled out of their cages directly into the path of oncoming traffic on a nearby highway. Those that escaped âdeath-by-Michelinâ slowly froze to death. 

FBI spokesman Steven Siegel said, âItâs like liberating fish from an aquarium by throwing them on the floor.â


It is estimated that the vandals actually released 2,500 birds, 10 times the number they claimed. The farm estimates loss and damages at about $80,000


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2007)

I hope someone gets arrested for that.


----------



## beorning (Apr 14, 2006)

Ignorant people are great, aren't they? I've unfortunately spent some time around ALF sorts of people. They proved to be the most unthoughtful people I have ever met. Nothing mattered but the mantras they were force fed and they categorically refused to give a second of thought to things like an animals incapability to survive on its own. I had a few heated debates with some of them. The jaw dropping philosophical bent that always came up was their saying "better for an animal to die free than to live in captivity"

I hope every single ALF person involved in this is caught and brought up and convicted on domestic terrorism charges. They deserve no less.


----------



## reluctantpatriot (Mar 9, 2003)

Those "wise" activists earn what they get. Perhaps some of them will be shot because they were mistaken to be armed criminals, livestock rustlers or such. Perhaps some of them will be killed by the animals they think they are "rescuing".

To my mind those extremists are no better than any other criminals and should be treated as armed felons.


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

They are A simple minded bunch.They need some time getting A REAL life. And get with the tru program. Do to them like the Iraqis did Saddam.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

reluctantpatriot said:


> Those "wise" activists earn what they get. Perhaps some of them will be shot because they were mistaken to be armed criminals, .


They ARE criminals.


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

jross said:


> Those that escaped âdeath-by-Michelinâ *slowly froze to death. *


Was the New Jersey pen holding these birds heated?


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Domesticated wild birds that have been raised to eat from feeders do no forage well, and slowly freeze to death from starvation. On the plus side it shows these animal activists for what they are, terrorists plain and simple. If they hold animals to the same standard as humans they should surrender to the authorities for murder. But of course they won't.


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

When I was a boy we used to raise bobwhite quail to release into the wild: hatched the eggs, raised them in pens with feeders, and tossed them out in the fall. That's pretty much what goes on across the country at game farms where birds are raised for sport; I mean, it's not like they release the birds and then round up those that weren't shot.

I can understand the arguement that fanatics of any sort ought to be locked up, but what the ALF people did is the same thing as countless "sportsmen" do every year, except that the "sportsmen" raise their own birds or pay someone else to raise them. Then end result is that the birds are tossed out to get shot, live, or die trying.

Some birds do starve, freeze, or whatever, but they do that whether they are legally released, illegally freed by fanatics, or born in the wild.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Haggis, I think we can all agree that this was just plain wrong.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Haggis didn't you ever use a call box to bring in the stray quail? Seems a little wasteful that you didn't. Heck even the pheasants come home being territorial. The sportsmen here know thier birds and have methods to reclaim most of what they release.


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

I think it is wrong to make an emotional plee about the poor freezing quail released by ALF, and at the same time many "sportsmen" turn caged birds loose very fall to freeze or whatever happens to them. I mentioned my family turning loose quail when I was a boy, I knew a great many bird hunters who did the same thing, and none of them every tried to recall a bird. My father took me Ringneck Pheasant hunting as a boy in Northern Indiana, on Pigeon River, a state run place on state land, they released uncountable birds every fall to be hunted, some were killed, some just died, others made it and would reproduce, and they didn't recall birds either. I'm sure it can be done, and I've read about putting out feed stations for newly released birds, but that doesn't mean it's done 100% of the time.

Again, I think what ALF did was wrong, in that the birds were not theirs to release, but if it is wrong for ALF to release birds to "freeze to death" it is wrong for "sportsmen" to release birds to "freeze to death". I've mentioned plenty of times on this forum that I am no "sportsman": I'm a hunter, a trapper, and a fisherman, but I'm not a sportsman; if I personally raised quail or any other "game" species in a cage, I wouldn't turn it loose period, I'd eat it. I can have all the sport I want shooting clay targets.


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

Haggis said:


> When I was a boy we used to raise bobwhite quail to release into the wild: hatched the eggs, raised them in pens with feeders, and tossed them out in the fall. That's pretty much what goes on across the country at game farms where birds are raised for sport; I mean, it's not like they release the birds and then round up those that weren't shot.
> 
> I can understand the arguement that fanatics of any sort ought to be locked up, but what the ALF people did is the same thing as countless "sportsmen" do every year, except that the "sportsmen" raise their own birds or pay someone else to raise them. Then end result is that the birds are tossed out to get shot, live, or die trying.
> 
> Some birds do starve, freeze, or whatever, but they do that whether they are legally released, illegally freed by fanatics, or born in the wild.


What Alf did was attack and intrude on someone else's property, steal from them, and damage what did not belong to them. Whether the birds were raised for hunting is irrelevant. Some folks whine about privacy from the government, yet seem to approve when privacy is invaded for something they may feel is a cause where they believe the end justifies the means.


----------



## Clifford (Aug 14, 2004)

We have had similar problems in my area with those "idiots" releasing pen raised mink. All the animals that were not recaptured died of starvation. How can a supposedly educated person believe that a domestic animal can survive in the wild without the skills to do so. They deserve to be kept in a cage themeselves....


----------



## robinkd2 (Sep 17, 2002)

I have a sure fire cure for those idiots that think doing such a thing was right. Load them up, take them to the wilds, and release them with nothing to keep them warm, nothing to eat, and no way to defend themselves. No more problems from them as they would soon "die free".


----------



## shadowwalker (Mar 5, 2004)

If they do get caught. It will be a mistake of some sort. The fbi dosn't do much toward these groups. They do publicize the act, say then need more money and personell. But have you heard or read somewhere, where they actually caught some person(s) that did something like this? No not that much. Most of the time it is because of something else they did.


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

shadowwalker said:


> If they do get caught. It will be a mistake of some sort. The fbi dosn't do much toward these groups. They do publicize the act, say then need more money and personell. But have you heard or read somewhere, where they actually caught some person(s) that did something like this? No not that much. Most of the time it is because of something else they did.


I know of a couple of cases in the US where they got caught, however, all they ended up with was a fine for trespassing.


----------

